# Seeking 1783 Verge Fusee Maker Id



## Bill Jensen (Apr 15, 2008)

Dear Collectors,

I have a London hallmarked 1783 pocketwatch marked "JOHN MAY / No 191 SOUTHAMPTON R"

There are the following watchpapers

1806 and 1807 from Phineas Rice of Charlestown, Massachusetts, USA

1833 and 1835 Abel Stowell of Charlestown, Mass, USA

1840 and 1848 J W Donallan??? of East Cambridge, Mass, USA

1843 A(lexander) Stowell and Son (Abel Stowell) of Charlestown, Mass, USA

QUESTION: Does anyone have information on this maker? Is this and English movement or American?

I just bought it off Ebay for $350. Flaws: crystal is chipped up inside, some repaired dial chips, missing the outer case release button. I blew it out and it is now running, but intermittently. Running a little slow.

Let's see if I can add pictures....

Sincerely,

Bill Jensen


----------



## Bill Jensen (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Bill Jensen (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hi bill...sorry, can't help you with this, but welcome to the forum


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

What an amazing piece of history!

My congratulations.

Unfortunately I don't know anything about the maker....


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcom to







Bill.

That is beautiful if you don't mind me saying so.

There are a few Pocket Watch specialist's here on the forum - be patient they will reply in time.

Regards, Stu


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi!

Wow, what a watch!

You're right, the hallmarks in the case are for London 1783 - that would fit to the watchpapers, because verge watches are quite robust. First(?) service after 23 years is for these times lifelike... you went to a watchmaker, when a watch did not run satisfying. 5 minutes too much or too less were normal for standard verge watches (obviously this is not a high-quality verge).

The movement is typical english, the balance cock is hold by one screw on one end, overall in a really good condition!

Alas I don't have any information about this John May - sorry!

Andreas


----------

